# hercules seeker



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

has any one tried any of the hercules seeker blanks? planing on get one just wanted to know people opinions on them.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

what do you want to know?


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

just what u think about it and is it worth what u pay


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

jesusE65 said:


> just what u think about it and is it worth what u pay


workhorses, yes


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

going to go get one at the rod room


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

They are outstanding blank....Can take a lick'n and keep on tick'n


----------



## Robbinsnathan32566 (Feb 26, 2013)

good rods


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

getting it rapped should be done saturday


----------

